# Sticky  TIMEX: Setting a PERPETUAL CALENDAR instructions



## cayabo

(These instruction are in text form, 7 posts down)


----------



## cayabo

If you have an IQ perpetual with two recessed buttons, here's instructions for yours:

Press the RESET arm on the main board and pull the crown to the middle position.

Start setting the correct year, month, date and day

Year: 
Press the button at 2 o'clock to move the date pointer to set the years after leap year (eg. 2017/2021... is 1, 2018/2022... is 2, 2019/2023... is 3, 2020/2024... is 4)

Month: 
Press the button at 4 o'clock to enter the month setting 
Press the button at 2 o'clock to move the month pointer to set the month

Date: 
Press the button at 4 o'clock to enter the date setting 
Press the button at 2 o'clock to move the date pointer to set the date

Day: 
Press the button at 4 o'clock to enter the day setting 
Press the button at 2 o'clock to move the day pointer to set the day

Done
Press crown back to normal position


----------



## cayabo

If anyone knows how to jog the date wheel up/down in very small increments, please post instructions.


EDIT - Well, I just read the instructions and it says quite clearly how to do this...

(Hint - It's the first step)

Re-install battery
Pull crown to MIDDLE position.
Turn crown until date is centered in date window.


----------



## PAUL H.

Thanks Cayabo.....Cheers p |>|>


----------



## Rocket1991

Thank you!!!


----------



## towne

I finally was able reset the calendar on a TX watch. Thanks for this!


----------



## cayabo

towne said:


> I finally was able reset the calendar on a TX watch. Thanks for this!


It's actually pretty easy - I have no idea why Timex keeps this info to themselves...

Glad it helped.


----------



## cayabo

Here's the instructions for the 3-hand-1-crown Timex Perpetuals in text format for easier printing:

TIMEX
www.timex.com
W-183-US 919 09500
THE PERPETUAL CALENDAR COLLECTION
PERPETUAL CALENDAR
THE DATE IS ALWAYS RIGHT

Your Perpetual calendar watch accurately keeps track of how many days are in each month. It also adjusts for leap years. The date on your watch (including the month and year) was preset at the factory to Eastern Standard Time. You only need to adjust the time.

Your watch may not have all the features described in this booklet. Please save these instructions for future reference.

Your watch crown has 3 positions: IN, MIDDLE and OUT.

To set time, simply pull crown all the way out and turn. Day and date change automatically when time is adjusted past midnight; there is no additional step for setting day or date. 
Push crown in when done.

After setting, if date changes at noon, time needs to be adjusted ahead or back 12 hours.

If crown is accidentally put in MIDDLE position and turned, date display will change temporarily, but date setting is unaffected. 
Simply pull crown all the way out and set time. Proper date display will resume.

7-Year battery can be replaced by Timex and the time set for $7.oo.

HOW TO SET DATE AFTER BATTERY REPLACEMENT
THIS PROCEDURE IS ONLY NECESSARY AFTER BATTERY REPLACEMENT

Set time and day of the week first (see above).

Then, set date as follows.

Please read all instructions before continuing. 
All steps must be performed.

If setting is not done properly, push reset switch arm (see picture above) or remove and re-install battery, and repeat procedure in order for perpetual calendar feature to work. 
•	Pull crown to MIDDLE position. 
•	If necessary, turn crown until date is centered in date window.
•	Push crown in.
•	Pull crown to MIDDLE position and wait for at least ten seconds (date moves back and forth).
•	Turn crown until '1' is displayed in date window and push crown in.
•	Date moves back and forth to indicate start of date setting.
•	Pull crown to MIDDLE position.
•	Turn crown until correct date (1-31) is shown and push crown in.
•	Watch displays '2' in date window to indicate start of month setting.
•	Pull crown to MIDDLE position.
•	Turn crown until correct month (1-12) is shown and push crown in.
•	Watch displays '3' in date window to indicate start of year setting.
•	Pull crown to MIDDLE position.
•	Turn crown until correct year (last two digits) is shown and push crown in.
•	Watch displays correct date and setting is done.

Watch will show correct date for battery's life. 
If date changes at noon adjust time by 12 hours. 
If incorrect date is shown at beginning of month, date may not have been set. 
Follow procedure above. 
If date does not move back and forth after waiting ten seconds, in the fourth step, push reset switch arm (see picture above) or remove and re-install battery and repeat procedure.

HOW TO CHECK DATE

Once date is set, you may check it, but this is not necessary.
To check month setting:
•	Pull crown to MIDDLE position. 
•	Turn crown until '2' is displayed in date window and push crown in.
•	Watch displays month for five seconds and then resumes normal date display.
To check year setting:
•	Pull crown to MIDDLE position.
•	Turn crown until '3' is displayed in date window and push crown in.
•	Watch displays year for five seconds and then resumes normal date display.

If date is incorrect, push reset switch arm (see picture above) or remove and re-install battery and follow SET DATE procedure above.


----------



## cayabo

Finally got around to cleaning up the crystal on a black 1854 T-Series Retro Perpetual.

The movement has a small lever on the back and was easy to press for the reset.

The date wheel was terribly misaligned on this one.
It sat almost exactly between dates.
After pressing the reset switch, it moved to a much more aligned position.

Before removing the back, I tried to align the date wheel by pulling the crown to the middle position and turning it - but nothing happened.

After pressing the reset lever, I moved the crown to the middle position and the date wheel did move very very slightly.
The adjustment is very fine and you can get the date aligned perfectly in the window.

After it was aligned, I pressed the crown in and then pulled it back to the middle position and waited about 5 seconds and the date wheel wiggled, indicating I could begin the date-setting procedure.


----------



## jporos

Help! I cannot get the day to move when turning the crown in the out position. The day indicator is just stuck in the 'park' position after changing the battery. Can anyone tell me how to get this to work?


----------



## Wolfsatz

jporos said:


> Help! I cannot get the day to move when turning the crown in the out position. The day indicator is just stuck in the 'park' position after changing the battery. Can anyone tell me how to get this to work?


IDK... but it always helps to post a picture of the item in question.. and the movement. They are not all the same.


----------



## cayabo

jporos said:


> Help! I cannot get the day to move when turning the crown in the out position. The day indicator is just stuck in the 'park' position after changing the battery. Can anyone tell me how to get this to work?


Can you post a pic of the watch?


----------



## Running_Late

I recently had my Timex battery changed by my local Fred Meyer Jewelers (Oregon) who sent the watch out. "I assumed" they would set the perpetual calendar properly. I was wrong. Your post was REALLY helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## cayabo

Running_Late said:


> I recently had my Timex battery changed by my local Fred Meyer Jewelers (Oregon) who sent the watch out. "I assumed" they would set the perpetual calendar properly. I was wrong. Your post was REALLY helpful.
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome.

I have to be honest - I've checked all my Perpertuals and, sure enough, they all seem to know that it's leap year...

You should post a pic you watch.


----------



## 2manywatchs

I have two Timex perpetuals, including one I've never seen another example of (pretty cool model with 'Timex Expedition' printed on the inside of the glass vs. the dial. Anywho, I think I failed miserably the last time I tried to set one. That, or the module died.

The one I've never seen elsewhere...








and the one I cocked up.


----------



## 2manywatchs

double


----------



## Oneranger

I have a Timex 1854 with a model number T2N613. It has a recessed button on the left side at the 8 oclock position and chronograph-type buttons above and below the crown on the right side. I can't find directions for setting the perpetual calendar on this one. Can anyone help?


----------



## Oneranger

Also, all the paperwork I've been able to find so far on this T2N613 says if the month has less than 31 days you have to adjust it manually. WTF? It's an intelligent quartz! It should be pre-programmed until the year 2100, right?


----------



## Wolfsatz

Oneranger said:


> Also, all the paperwork I've been able to find so far on this T2N613 says if the month has less than 31 days you have to st it manually. WTF? It's an intelligent quartz! It should be pre-programmed until the year 2100, right?


Have you tried this:


http://assets.timex.com/manual/W-183.pdf


Intelligent Quartz


http://assets.timex.com/manual/W-268.pdf



Leapset Offset


> INTRODUCTION With your watch's perpetual calendar feature, the date does not need adjustment until 2100. The watch automatically accounts for short months and leap years, always showing the correct day and date. The day and date were preset at the Timex factory. You only need to adjust the time. The watch has two recessed push buttons for use by Timex Service Center to set the day and date after battery replacement. They have no use otherwise
> 
> LEAP YEAR OFFSET To maintain the correct date, the watch includes a setting for the current hands resume their normal display of day, month, and date t leap year offset. This setting is made at the Timex factory or after battery replacement and cannot be changed, only viewed. To view the offset, pull the crown to its middle position. The date hand shows the offset: 1 = 1 year after leap year; 2 = 2 years after leap year; 3 = 3 years after leap year; 4 = leap year. Push the crown in when done and the


----------



## Oneranger

Wolfsatz said:


> http://assets.timex.com/manual/W-268.pdf


Yeah, I've looked at all of those. The W-183 is obviously not the watch in the picture above and the W-268 users guide is just that, not a true "factory" settings manual. Pretend I just put a battery in this watch and sent it to the factory. I want the instructions that the factory uses to re-set everything. I still think this should keep track of the correct days in the month since it's intelligent quarts, don't you?


----------



## schumacher62

Vioviv said:


> Dear Cayabo,
> What an awesome thread! Congrats on the pinned/sticky status!
> Can I ask a question?
> On my Timex IQ Yacht Racer TW2P44300DH, it has a "perfect" date using the chrono hand as a pointer. The dates 1-31 are inscribed on the bezel. I bought the watch preowned and the date was already off, and the manual doesn't say how to reset. Any thoughts on how to reset it w/out sending to factory?
> Anyway, thanks in advance for whatever advice you can offer, and happy holidays!
> Cheers,
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 15618001


sometimes the watch needs to be reset before calibrations can be accepted. either by removing and replacing the battery, or using the reset arm inside the back case.

i don't own this watch model, but there seems to be a fair enough amount of data online.

plus i recall @Wolfsatz has one, or did. maybe he's mechanical minded enough to help out?









Yacht Racer; Perfect Date - Timex INTELLIGENT QUARTZ Manual [Page 40]


Timex INTELLIGENT QUARTZ Manual Online: yacht racer, Perfect Date. Perfect Date Scale Upper Hand 4Th Center Hand Minute Hand Second Hand 74 Hour Hand 1 2 3 Crown Lower Hand With Your Watch's Perfect Date Not Need Adjustment Until 2060. The Watch Automatically Accounts For Short Months...




www.manualslib.com


----------



## Wolfsatz

schumacher62 said:


> sometimes the watch needs to be reset before calibrations can be accepted. either by removing and replacing the battery, or using the reset arm inside the back case.
> 
> i don't own this watch model, but there seems to be a fair enough amount of data online.
> 
> plus i recall @Wolfsatz has one, or did. maybe he's mechanical minded enough to help out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yacht Racer; Perfect Date - Timex INTELLIGENT QUARTZ Manual [Page 40]
> 
> 
> Timex INTELLIGENT QUARTZ Manual Online: yacht racer, Perfect Date. Perfect Date Scale Upper Hand 4Th Center Hand Minute Hand Second Hand 74 Hour Hand 1 2 3 Crown Lower Hand With Your Watch's Perfect Date Not Need Adjustment Until 2060. The Watch Automatically Accounts For Short Months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manualslib.com


This was my first Timex purchase actually, the IQ Yacht Racer... still own the watch, but after 5 years.. still have not need to change the battery.. thus I have not messed with trying to reset it.


----------



## Vioviv

schumacher62 said:


> sometimes the watch needs to be reset before calibrations can be accepted. either by removing and replacing the battery, or using the reset arm inside the back case.
> 
> i don't own this watch model, but there seems to be a fair enough amount of data online.
> 
> plus i recall @Wolfsatz has one, or did. maybe he's mechanical minded enough to help out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yacht Racer; Perfect Date - Timex INTELLIGENT QUARTZ Manual [Page 40]
> 
> 
> Timex INTELLIGENT QUARTZ Manual Online: yacht racer, Perfect Date. Perfect Date Scale Upper Hand 4Th Center Hand Minute Hand Second Hand 74 Hour Hand 1 2 3 Crown Lower Hand With Your Watch's Perfect Date Not Need Adjustment Until 2060. The Watch Automatically Accounts For Short Months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manualslib.com


Hey thank you, that manual link was very helpful & was not the one that came with the watch. I'll report back on the results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEmpty

Fantastic thanks!

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjborch

cayabo said:


> If anyone knows how to jog the date wheel up/down in very small increments, please post instructions.
> 
> EDIT - Well, I just read the instructions and it says quite clearly how to do this...
> 
> (Hint - It's the first step)
> 
> Re-install battery
> Pull crown to MIDDLE position.
> Turn crown until date is centered in date window.


I wish I knew this before breaking mine. I lost a piece that it needs.


----------



## hoverdonkey

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14078851
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078853
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078855
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078857
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078859
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078861


Thanks!


----------



## kamazas

Thanks, i was looking for these!


----------



## kamazas

How to set up perpetual on timex?
Two issues:
a) I found how to move date, but how to move day (friday etc)?
b) how to set up year and month (in order for it to be perpetual and not just date day)?
I assume perpetual is that it knows which month it is so it has either 30 or 31 days. Also knows leap years so it knows when to have 29th of February

Thanks


----------



## cayabo

kamazas said:


> How to set up perpetual on t2n218 ?
> Two issues:
> a) I found how to move date, but how to move day (Friday etc)?
> b) how to set up year and month (in order for it to be perpetual and not just date day)?
> I assume perpetual is that it knows which month it is so it has either 30 or 31 days. Also knows leap years so it knows when to have 29th of February
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 16340903


I believe that this sets with the instructions in the first post of this thread.

Personally, I found it easiest to reset by removing the battery.
And it took a couple of attempts to understand how setting works.

I'd set it now; The closer you are to the first month of the year and the first day of the month, the easier it is to set.


----------



## kamazas

cayabo said:


> I believe that this sets with the instructions in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Personally, I found it easiest to reset by removing the battery.
> And it took a couple of attempts to understand how setting works.
> 
> I'd set it now; The closer you are to the first month of the year and the first day of the month, the easier it is to set.


I made a mistake of setting perpetual calendar, before setting the time and day of the week. Which made my calendar move forward to the Jan 9th.
And now I can not reset again.
Does that mean I have to open the battery and remove the battery in order to be able to have a second chance?

Here is what it will look like - is there some button I can press to reset, or only way is to unscrew and take out the battery?


----------



## cayabo

kamazas said:


> I made a mistake of setting perpetual calendar, before setting the time and day of the week. Which made my calendar move forward to the Jan 9th.
> And now I can not reset again.
> Does that mean I have to open the battery and remove the battery in order to be able to have a second chance?
> 
> Here is what it will look like - is there some button I can press to reset, or only way is to unscrew and take out the battery?
> View attachment 16345269


I did the same thing - set perpetual before setting time and date - very disappointing to patiently go through all the steps, hitting the middle position accurately, and then have it not work.


You do not need to remove the battery.
There is a reset lever is just between the 2 and 3 in your photo.
Press it down and it should be reset.











Technically, you should be able to set your watch without a reset.
Though, I couldn't get the "micro-alignment" of the date wheel to work unless I did a reset.


----------



## kamazas

cayabo said:


> I did the same thing - set perpetual before setting time and date - very disappointing to patiently go through all the steps, hitting the middle position accurately, and then have it not work.


For me it was easy, no accuracy needed, as positions moved one by one, so there was no way to miss (and I could go back a position if I moved a position too forward) 




cayabo said:


> Technically, you should be able to set your watch without a reset.
> Though, I couldn't get the "micro-alignment" of the date wheel to work unless I did a reset.


You mean officially Timex states that you could do unlimited perpetual calendar settings without physical resetting the battery?
It should be so, because it is not like you could mess perpetual dates by accident (if you could, then it could make sense to allow only one initial setting)

And thanks for pointing out the reset lever


----------



## Lotus99

Redirecting this thread to first of all say a big thank you to @cayabo for posting the instructions. Super helpful, especially the separate tip to highlight how to adjust a half-way date, which I see many people here still asking about... Read the first page's posts again, is my answer. He's specifically pointed it out in post #3!

I too have to echo the tip to set the DAY and time first, which can only be done unfortunately by manually changing the time using the crown. I was sitting on Wed. and didn't realize it when I fixed the date to 13 (which was Thursday's date), so then there was no way to change the day to Thursday afterwards, without the date moving forward to 14... Aargh!

So I had to reset the watch and do the whole process again. But at least having done it once at that point already, it was an easy 1 minute process!

The reason for my post though is I'm wondering what the PUSH arrow on the back of the movement indicates? That's the *red arrow* in my picture...


----------



## cayabo

Lotus99 said:


> Redirecting this thread to first of all say a big thank you to @cayabo for posting the instructions. Super helpful, especially the separate tip to highlight how to adjust a half-way date, which I see many people here still asking about... Read the first page's posts again, is my answer. He's specifically pointed it out in post #3!
> 
> I too have to echo the tip to set the DAY and time first, which can only be done unfortunately by manually changing the time using the crown. I was sitting on Wed. and didn't realize it when I fixed the date to 13 (which was Thursday's date), so then there was no way to change the day to Thursday afterwards, without the date moving forward to 14... Aargh!
> 
> So I had to reset the watch and do the whole process again. But at least having done it once at that point already, it was an easy 1 minute process!
> 
> The reason for my post though is I'm wondering what the PUSH arrow on the back of the movement indicates? That's the *red arrow* in my picture...
> 
> View attachment 16368030


There's a piece of metal with two "wings". 
The arrow points to a divot that sits in the valley between the 2 wings.
You put a pointy object on that and push and that releases the stem.

BUT... on these, it never seems to release nice and clean.
You always have to rattle and prod and wiggle and generally feel like you're about to ruin the whole watch before the crown comes out.
Also, reinsertion is a bit scratchy and unprofessional feeling.
Never had one not come out or go back in properly though.


----------

